# Roasted Red Bell Peppers vs. Roasted Peppers?



## Hopz (Apr 30, 2006)

Is there a difference (flavor) between Roasted Red Bell Peppers and Roasted Red  Peppers?

Grocery store yesterday... Roasted Bell were available in the size jar I wanted, while "peppers" were in a large one, and quite "spendy".

What say you all?


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 30, 2006)

The roasted red peppers I usually buy (two different brands) are, I believe, bell peppers.  They certainly taste like bel peppers.  There is a wide variation in price sometimes.

I have never seen a jar labeled as roasted red bell peppers.


----------



## Constance (Apr 30, 2006)

They are the same, unless the jar says they are HOT peppers.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm not sure about the price difference either but they should both be the same.  The jars of roasted red bell peppers I buy have little bits of black on them - then there are some roasted red bell peppers that are perfectly red with no black.  99% of the time I will roast my own but if I just don't have time the jarred ones are fine - the jar in my refrigerator now says "fire roasted" red bell peppers.


----------

